# Packaging for wet soaps



## Neve (Apr 29, 2015)

This might sound odd but I was looking for a nice way to package soaps that are already wet so that someone who used a soap could take it home with them. I have been searching the web but everything seems to be muslin bags or shrink wrap. I'm thinking more a pretty bag that won't leak in handbags. Preferably not expensive and something I can just buy rather than make. Although I don't mind making something if it's easy and fast.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 29, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend putting wet soap in anything.  You are asking for DOS and a puddle of sludge. Handmade soap needs to dry out between uses.  You could make slivers and place them in a nice bag as one use pieces.


----------



## Neve (Apr 29, 2015)

Hmm. I wanted to put a gift sized bar on the vanity with a little sign saying if you like it, take it home with a little bag next to it. As a little fun gift for clients. It may or may not be dry depending on if/when they last used it.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 29, 2015)

Then maybe a little muslin or waxed paper bag just for travel, with a note to remove ASAP after getting home.


----------



## pamielynn (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm still looking for something better than toilet paper for my DH when he's traveling with my soap. He likes to take a whole bar, not the little, skinny ones I made for him (that he could just toss at the end of the week). So far, nada.


----------



## LanaBanana (Apr 29, 2015)

When I'm traveling, I wrap wet/recently used soap in a dry wash cloth. It kind of sticks to the cloth but I just use that cloth upon removing the soap...no wasted soap. I too like to travel with a full sized bar and I don't want to leave it behind or throw it away. Just pack a wash cloth from home.


----------



## boyago (Apr 29, 2015)

They have traveling soap boxes.  It I think you usually find them with camping supplies.  Not so good for the take one if you like em idea but good for the traveling husband.


----------



## Neve (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm ashamed to admit I use a zip-lock bag for my soap when I travel.



pamielynn said:


> I'm still looking for something better than toilet paper for my DH when he's traveling with my soap. He likes to take a whole bar, not the little, skinny ones I made for him (that he could just toss at the end of the week). So far, nada.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Apr 30, 2015)

I use zip-lock bags for so many things I can't even count, including wagging my soap around :silent:


----------



## Jstar (Apr 30, 2015)

Neve said:


> Hmm. I wanted to put a gift sized bar on the vanity with a little sign saying if you like it, take it home with a little bag next to it. As a little fun gift for clients. It may or may not be dry depending on if/when they last used it.



Why not have a little basket next to vanity with the gift soaps, and a full size bar for them to wash with..put a sign next to basket to 'take a sample home' or something. Or if you think they may take off with the whole basket full, sit the basket outside the room on a table {Im assuming the restroom?} and leave a note inside where the full sized bar is used, letting them know to grab a freebie sample bar in the basket on their way out.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 30, 2015)

I was coming here to write something similar to this ^^^

Plus, if someone does take the bar, what does the next person use to wash their hands?

The little pile of samples would work much better


----------



## Neve (Apr 30, 2015)

I would just put a new bar out! I never have more than one client a day. 

I wasn't sure if people would like sharing soap?? I just wanted them to see a pretty bar when they go in and see the note and think that was cool. But the bag has to be super pretty too.


----------



## Susie (Apr 30, 2015)

I would not like sharing soap.  How about making small soap slices from the large bar, with a note to "Take one and try it, throw away when done.  Then, take a sample on the way out."


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 30, 2015)

But then if you have a fresh bar in the dish, they use that and then they do not take it, you have to throw it away?


----------



## Susie (Apr 30, 2015)

I would.  I know I am slightly phobic on this one, but I would not use a bar used by strangers.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 30, 2015)

I agree on the thought of sharing bar soap with just anybody.    I have been to a few shows where one of the other soapers have left a bar in the bathroom and I've gone in there and it was disgusting.  I wasn't touching that. 

I don't even share bar soap at home at the sink.  I keep liquid soap there.


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 30, 2015)

I think is a nice idea.

I would do what others have suggested have one bar of soap out for use and another new one wrapped and ready with a note saying to take if you like the soap. 

I would have a liquid soap out as well for people to use if they wish to avoid the used soap! 

What you might find most people will do is use the liquid soap but have a smell of your soap to see if they like it and take the sample to try at home if they like the scent (that's what I would do )

If you only have one client a day another idea is to just give them a nicely wrapped sample bar when they leave.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 30, 2015)

I like Jani's idea of leaving a bunch of small wrapped bars outside the restroom.  You many only have one customer a day, but if they are hoarders like my mom, they will empty the whole basket into their (very capacious) handbags 

I also don't like reusing bar soaps in public spaces.  What if you did something like soap curls in a basket for the bathroom?  My Couer D'alene beveler/planer produces really pretty ones (for me just a leftover from the planing), which people could just grab individually for one time use.


----------



## Neve (Apr 30, 2015)

K so I don't have anywhere to put a basket of soaps, nor do I want to. I just want to leave one cute guest bar on the sink with a little bag and a note. I'll have regular liquid soap there as well. I want it to look like a thoughtful surprise not a 'here's a sample of the soap I sell'.

If they don't take it, I have no issue with running it under the tap for a few seconds and then using it myself. If I'm going to spend hours snuggling their baby and cleaning up  spitup, pee and poop, I'm probably already somewhat exposed to any disease they might have.

I didn't see many people turning down free samples at the last market I did!

So back to packaging, would a little terry towelling bag work then? Is there a good place to buy them cheap or should I try making them?

I think muslin would let water soak through and I don't think zip-locks are very classy 

If this whole thing is a dumb idea, just tell me. It popped into my head in the shower last night.http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## happyshopper (May 2, 2015)

I think it is a good idea, I just don't think people will want to take wet soap whatever you choice to leave to put it in.

I get your point that you don't want it to be seen as a sample more of a nice surprise gift.

I still think you would be best leaving just the one wrapped bar next to the sink to allow people to take a dry bar if they choose to. To supply/make a toweling bag with a waterproof liner would cost you more than just putting two new guest size bars out a day (one to try, one to take home if they want)


----------

